# Xcode4 - Problème d'affichage de la sortie standard + tutos



## naymlis (30 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à toute la communauté MacGéné,

Je suis un tout nouveau dans le monde de mac avec mon petit 13pouces newgen.
J'ai achété mon mac pour faire du dev, et j'ai acheté l'application Xcode4.

Etant habituer à coder sous unix avec emacs et le term, Xcode me demande plus de "réflexion" 

Bref, un truc tout bête, j'ai crée mon programme qui affiche dans la sortie standard un chiffre ( truc tout bête pour tester Xcode ), et je voudrais afficher bêtement afficher le chiffre sur la sortie standard... En trifouillant sur le net, j'ai vu qu'on parlait de "concole". J'ai compiler mon programme et ensuite j'ai fais le bouton "Test", mais il me dit que mon programme n'est pas configurer pour être tester...

Si quelqu'un pouvais répondre a cette question bête, merci d'avance.

De plus, quelqu'un saurais si il existe une versions / patch FR pour Xcode4 ???

Existe t-il un tutorial Xcode ??

Merci de vos réponses et de votre temps..

Cordialement.


----------



## naymlis (30 Mars 2011)

Suis-je le seul a utilisé Xcode4 ? xD


----------



## clampin (30 Mars 2011)

pour un programme en C ou C++ pour la console dans XCode 4 tu vas dans file -> New -> New Project.

Ensuite tu a une grande boite de dialogue qui t'affiche "Choose a template for new project".  et tu choisis MacOs X, Application. 

Là tu choisis "Command Line tools". et tu clique sur next.

tu donne le nom du projet et le langage (C ou C++), il va te demander dans quel dossier placer ton projet, et ton projet est ouvert.

Pour tester si tout va bien tu peux cliquer sur Product-> run. Il devrait compiler et une console s'affiche avec le "Hello world".

A toi ensuite de programmer...


----------



## naymlis (30 Mars 2011)

Ah! Merci beaucoup Clampin.

Je choisissais le mauvais template, c'est donc pour cela. 

Merci encore !


----------

